# Friendly Jon boat tournament anyone?



## Gunner308 (Mar 1, 2016)

Anyone want to meet up at a local resevoir this Sunday for a little 3 fish competition? No money just braggin rights for the day. We can meet up after the gate opens or first light,fish till 2 and then weigh'm in.  
 Who ever wants to participate, please vote for which lake;

Yahoola
Lathem 
Hickory Creek

I'd prefer Lathem only because its closest to me but am open to any of the three. Heck, we could even launch in Lanier at Thompson creek if anyone is interested.


----------



## Scott31 (Mar 13, 2016)

What do you use this time of year on latham


----------



## Gunner308 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jerk baits and Square bills have been somewhat productive these past few weeks.


----------

